# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Reposição automática de OI

## Julio Macieira

Olá 

Improvisei uma solução economica e eficiente (pelo menos para mim) 

Liguei o tubinho que sai do filtro da OI numa valvula de entrada de agua de autoclismo que adaptei num balde de sal da RedSea (25L) aí tenho a bomba de reposição. Sempre que a bomba de reposição tira agua para a sump, a o nivel de agua baixa e a valvula do autoclismo que tem boia baixa abrindo de novo a entrada de agua da OI. Assim o sistema está sempre em automático e á já 2 semanas que não preciso de repôr a água de OI no reservatório de reposição.  :SbLangue18:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

É de pequenas soluções que nascem as grandes ideias!!!!

PARABÉNS!!!!

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

julio podias por o esquema ou uma foto para ver a tua ideia?

----------


## Eduardo Mata

hehehe,muito boa idea,secalhar vou "copiá-la"  :SbSourire:  
é que o meu sistema de reposicão é uma garrafa de coca cola de 1litro,ligado por um tubinho (ar),a uma torneira de ar tambem,para poder regular as gotas!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Aqui vai o esquema

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

A válvula do autoclismo está na ponta do tubo de saída?

----------


## Julio Macieira

O tubo que vem da osmose liga mesmo directamente na valvula.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Assim tens a torneira sempre aberta .. certo?
... é a válvula que fecha a saída... confirmas?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Correcto. A osmose esta permanentemente em funcionamento, apenas pára quando a boia fecha a torneira, por o nivel do balde de reposição ter sido atingido.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

OK....
.......
....... então, se eu entendi bem tens a válvula na ponta do tubo de água limpa da unidade de OI .. e a torneira sempre aberta ...

...ou seja ...

...sempre que a válvula está fechada a totalidade da água sai pelo tubo de água suja .. uma vez que a outra saída está fechada.... correcto?

Se assim for tens dois problemas principais:
1- A membrana está sempre em esforço e a "trabalhar", tal como as restantes midias....
2- O Gasto de água é BRUTAL..... 24 horas por dia de água a correr ...não é só pelo gasto financeiro .. mas quando todos falam em poupar água.... 


.... ou tens algum mecanismo "extra" que te faltou mencionar?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Já tinha comentado com o Ricardo que queria fazer um sistema do género do teu Juca.
Mas o maior problema é que ainda não entendi, como o Ricardo o coloca na mensagem anterior, só tendo uma válvula no final da saída principal a outra saída de água não está sempre a correr água?

----------


## Duarte Conceição

De facto sai caro montar um sistema desse tipo para além de não ser muito eficaz no que respeita aos consumos de água.

O João Cotter tem um sistema desse tipo, só que utiliza uma electroválvula à saida da alimentação da água que é controlada por umas boias no depósito de água de osmose...assim a osmose apenas é accionada quando de facto é necessário.

Se tiveres dúvidas ... olha melga-o para te mostrar o esquema   :SbSourire:  

Cumps
Duarte

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Estava agora a falar com o Ricardo e mencionei logo o sistema do Cotter. De facto funciona muito bem e não se gasta o tão precioso líquido...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Joaquim Ventura

Oi!

Não seria melhor colocar a boia de autoclismo a controlar a entrada de água na osmose? Assim a osmose só tava em carga quando era preciso.

Aliás, o melhor seria ligar a sonda de nivel, directamente a uma valvula solenoide a montante da osmose... Assim eliminava-se a necessidade do reservatório e da bomba do meio. 
Quando o nivel baixasse, a solenoide abria, a osmose bombava e a água de evap era reposta.  
A solenoide poderia ser uma daquelas normalíssimas, uma vez que estaria a trabalhar em água doce (da rede) e quaisquer elementos que perca para a água são eliminados pela osmose

cumps

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ....o melhor seria ligar a sonda de nivel, directamente a uma valvula solenoide a montante da osmose... ....
> A solenoide poderia ser uma daquelas normalíssimas ...


Acho que este seria de facto o esquema ideal ... 
... uma sonda de nível (SPRAA, osmorregulador, osmolator, etc...) a controlar uma electroválvula (solenóide) . Esta poderia ser NO (normalmente aberta) ou NC (normalmente fechada) uma vez que era controlada pela sonda. Qualquer válvula de 12V seria perfeita pois seria mais fácil e seguro de alimentar...
.. com uma ligeira alteração conseguia-se controlar a bomba de reposição e a abertura da válvula apenas com uma alimentação de 12V...

----------


## Julio Macieira

> 1- A membrana está sempre em esforço e a "trabalhar", tal como as restantes midias....
> 2- O Gasto de água é BRUTAL..... 24 horas por dia de água a correr ...não é só pelo gasto financeiro .. mas quando todos falam em poupar água....


Nada disso.

Penso que o Joaquim entendeu prefeitamente o sistema.

A boia do autoclismo abre e fecha a entrada de agua da osmose. Nada de agua é desperdiçada. A bomba de reposição ao retirar a agua do reservatorio de agua de osmose, faz baixar a agua reservatório, fazendo com isso abrir novamente a boia do autoclismo para repôr de novo a agua de osmose até ao nivel de agua do reservatorio. Nessa altura em que a agua atinge o nivel da boia (regulado) volta a fechar a entra de de agua vinda da osmose.

A agua entra nesse reservatório apenas com a pressão que vem da osmose. Não existe bomba nenhuma nem necessito de electrovalvula nenhuma.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Apenas uma informação mais.

A osmose quando a saida fica em carga (fechada) ao atingir determinada pressão pára. Não sei que osmoses é que utilizam mas a minha se fechar a saida deixa de filtrar agua pára. Não fica indefinidamente a deitar agua para o esgoto. A propria osme tem uma valvula de pressão que fecha a agua sempre que a saida é fechada.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Liguei o tubinho que sai do filtro da OI numa valvula de entrada de agua de autoclismo .





> O tubo que vem da osmose liga mesmo directamente na valvula.





> ...volta a fechar a entrada de agua vinda da osmose


Então não é como tinhas dito.....

Não é o tubo que vem da osmose .. mas sim o tubo que vai para a osmose....
Na tua explicação o que dizes é que fechas a saída da osmose...

Partindo do princípio que estás a fechar antes da osmose, só não percebo é como consegues intercalar a bóia nesse sistema....

PS :Embarrassment:  resto do sistema é pacífico... todos entendem que não tens bombas...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Bom. Ainda hoje é Quarta-feira, não ha razão para os neurónios não estarem a carburar bem.

A saida da agua (BOA) da osmose liga na boia do autoclismo. É o tubo que vem da osmose, sim senhor.

 

Esta é a minha osmose. Achas que quando a torneirinha cromada esta fechada, a osmose continua a deitar a agua para o esgoto ?
Não. Não deita. Ao chegar a determinada pressão e troneira estando fechada a osmose deixa de trabalhar. Eu apenas substitui a torneira cromada da foto pr uma valvula de autoclismo. Tão simples como isso.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ....A saida da agua (BOA) da osmose liga na boia do autoclismo. É o tubo que vem da osmose, sim senhor.


Então como consegues "fechar" a osmose???
... assim só fechas a saída de água de OI (normalmente o tubo azul)...
... como fechas o tubo de água "suja" da osmose? ... aquele que drena para o esgoto?....

 :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:  
Não percebo nada ......

----------


## Julio Macieira

A propria osmose traz uma valvula de pressão que faz com que se a saida estiver fechada e valvula entra em pressão e fecha a agua.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> .... ou tens algum mecanismo "extra" que te faltou mencionar?





> ...traz uma valvula de pressão que faz com que se a saida estiver fechada e valvula entra em pressão e fecha a agua.


OK !!!
Agora sim!!!

Mas convém alertar que para quem tenha uma unidade de osmose das "tradicionais" este sistema que tu tens não funciona....
..se tapares a saída "boa" .. a água sai toda pela saída "de esgoto" !!!

PS: é o que vale ter osmoses principescas !!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Principescas ...não digo, mas boas sim..são.

Dentro de dias estou em condições da minha empresa as poder vender aos membros.

Os membros interessados deverão manifestar o seu interesse neste tópico indicando os dados para facturação das mesmas, as despesas de envio será por conta do comprador.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Logo a noite vou fazer o teste.... tapo a saída da água boa e a saída de água suja para, certo?
Mas neste caso a membrana da osmose não fica sobre pressão?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Se a tua osmose for boa e tiver uma valvula de pressão incorporada sim, é isso que acontece.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

E a membrana da osmose não fica sobre pressão???

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não não fica. Depende do posicionamento da valvula na osmose.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ....Depende do posicionamento da valvula na osmose.


Está então logo depois da torneira de alimentação?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não. Esta depois dos 3 estágios antes da membrana.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

não me sabes dizer que tipo de válvula é e como funciona?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Sei apenas que é uma valvula mecanica que corta a agua quando entra em pressão.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Sei apenas que é uma valvula mecanica que corta a agua quando entra em pressão.


Na ARMAR não existem dessas válvulas para venda em separado?

----------


## Julio Macieira

As osmoses encontram-se completas, mas acredito ser de facil aplicação em outras osmoses já existentes. Posso pedir acessórios ao fornecedor.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu também não entendo onde está essa válvula de pressão. Ela teria que estar na saída "suja" da osmose e teria que receber uma mensagem de pressão inversa através de uma valvula selenoide mecanica em T que estivesse ligada ao sistema de autoclismo.Senão a pressão só é detectada à saída da água "boa". Como é que a saída de água "má" detecta a sobrepressão para fechar mesmo que tenha uma válvula?
Aliás , esta válvula selenoide mecanica existe como opção em algumas marcas.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Caso a minha não tenha essa válvula vou necessitar de uma   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Voilá
http://www.kentmarine.com/waterfilters/shutoff.html
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Eu também não entendo onde está essa válvula de pressão. Ela teria que estar na saída "suja" da osmose e teria que receber uma mensagem de pressão inversa (...).Senão a pressão só é detectada à saída da água "boa". Como é que a saída de água "má" detecta a sobrepressão para fechar mesmo que tenha uma válvula?Rui


É ... a minha dúvida continua a ser essa... 
....embora se esteja a confundir tipos de válvulas... as válvulas solenóides são válvulas electromagnéticas de actuação eléctrica (12, 24 ou 220V) ... as válvulas de sobrepressão são normalmente válvulas simples de actuação mecânica por diafragma (um exemplo típico de uma válvula destas é o já famosos Squid - SCWD embora aqui o seu funcionamento seja diferente). 
A questão é que normalmente são volumosas ... por isso e como não conheço a unidade não a esteja a encontrar no circuito... mas talvez o Rui ou o Juca, uma vez que ambos comercializam as mesma unidades nos possam explicar...

... eu continuo a achar que para funcionar CORRECTAMENTE a água deveria ser interrompida logo após a torneira de abastecimento....

----------


## Julio Macieira

Correcto Rui.

O modelo da minha osmose já traz essa valvula incorporada. Aliás nem tinha outro cabimento. As osmoses são vendidas para aplicar num furo no lava-loiças, para se poder ter agua instantanea. Não se compreendia que fosse necessário abrir a alimentação de agua cada vez que se queria tirar agua.

Aliás para a aplicação em aquarios nem necessário seria o deposito de agua, mas como o modelo que vendo é especifico para uma aplicação mais consumivel, até se poderia utilizar sem deposito.






> *Automatic-shut-off valve is included, so when storage tank is full, the system shuts off to prevent wastage of water going to the drain.
> *


* 






Membrane flush:  Autoflush, the system automatically flush the membrane when it is making water. You can also manually flush the membrane when you bypass the flow restrictor to clean the membrane to prolong the life of membrane it is a good idea to flush the membrane once a year or every time you're replacing filters.
			
		

  
*

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Concordo contigo Ricardo, se a água não é interrompida logo após a torneira de abastecimento a osmose vai estar sempre em pressão.
Acho que só vendo é que vamos entender....  :SbLangue7:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Voilá
> http://www.kentmarine.com/waterfilters/shutoff.html
> Cump.
> Rui


Embora não estejas a responder como REEFFDISCUS, podes dizer se tens válvulas destas disponíveis e qual o seu preço? ... e já agora as especificações Europeias uma vez que o download não está disponível...(Voltagem, actuador, etc...)

Obrigado

----------


## Julio Macieira

Acho curioso estrarem preocupados com a pressão da agua da rede, normalmente não superior a 3kg quando existem aparelhos inclusive para aumentar a pressão da agua na osmose.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Acho curioso estrarem preocupados com a pressão da agua da rede, normalmente não superior a 3kg quando existem aparelhos inclusive para aumentar a pressão da agua na osmose.


Antes pelo contrário.... eu também queria uma dessas bombas de pressurização....
...creio que no meu apartamento a pressão podia ser ligeiramente mais elevada.... e assim tirar partido da minha osmose .... mas essas bombas ainda estão um bocadito "puxadotas ... upa...upa..." ...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Só agora vi as fotos da válvula que o Juca colocou.... finalmente percebi do que ele falava....

100% entendido!!!

Afinal é mesmo uma OSMOSE PRINCIPESCA !!!
... e pelo que vi .... a preço de SALDO !!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ora aqui está uma situação em que discordo.

O que pode danificar as membranas, é precisamente o fluxo de agua sobe demasiada pressão que passa sobe elas. 

Quando o circuito de agua se encontra fechado a pressão de agua dentro da osmose é irelevante e não estraga a membrana.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> O que pode danificar as membranas, é precisamente o fluxo de agua sob demasiada pressão que passa sobe elas.


Para isso servem os manômetros ....




> Quando o circuito de agua se encontra fechado a pressão de agua dentro da osmose é irelevante e não estraga a membrana.


Nem mais!!! 100% de acordo....

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Exacto Juca é isso mesmo. Eu comprei à parte para a minha osmose da Kent. Também tinha que ser uma diferente porque tenho uma dupla membrana. 

Desculpa-me Ricardo mas eu não pesco nada de electromecânica. Chamei-lhe solenoide porque é o que os gajos da Kent lhe chamam nas instruções e no link que aqui deixei e não é eléctrica. Se calhar para os americanos a terminologia é diferente.
Quanto a preços e mais indicações preferia que contactasses a loja ou qualquer outra loja que compre à Templo Aquático, porque eu cada vez menos quero participar nos Forúns com o logista porque eu sou antes de mais nada aquariofilista e venho aqui para trocar opiniões sobre a técnica e a paixão pelo hobby. Não tenho paciência nem interesse em discussões de caracter comercial. Limitarei as minhas intervenções como Reefdiscus a colocar algumas chegadas e importações e nada mais.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Ora aí está!

Esse é o sistema que quero montar:

Amanhã vou receber uns interruptores de boia para tentar fazer também um repositor automático de evaporação.

Se de inicio pensava em usar uma micho-bomba da Tunze a partir dum bidon de 50 litros, agora descobri que furando duas paredes posso passar um tubo da cozinha onde tenho esgoto, água, tomadas e um local perfeito para colocar a RO! 

O que pretendo fazer é o seguinte: 

Uso uma boia na sump ao nível óptimo a controlar um solenoide à entrada do aparelho de Osmose e depois uso uma outra boia mais acima (seguro anti inundação) para caso a água suba fechar um segundo solenoide que estará (espera-se) sempre aberto em série com o primeiro. 

Para ter o projeto feito, faltam-me os solenoides que deverão ser de marca diferente para garantir a máxima redundância. Também tenho de arranjar a fonte de alimentação apropriada (o ideal seria usar duas distintas ligadas a tomadas diferentes ligadas a série de disjuntor diferente, mas aqui estou tentado a facilitar um pouco). 

Faltou dizer que depois pretendo colocar um DI à saída da RO e, antes da sump, um reactor de Nilsen mas isso são outros quinhentos... 

Acham que a coisa se faz na boa ou estou-me a esticar? Os sistemas muito mecânicos sem redundância assustam-me. Todos os autoclismos têm uma abertura alta para o caso do controlo de nível falhar. Sim porque ele falha sim senhor...

Obrigado

----------


## Joaquim Ventura

As falhas são uma coisa inerente a qualquer sistema, é tudo uma questão de probabilidades... 
De qualquer modo um sistema com duas solenoides é do mais seguro que se pode construir (sem se entrar na paranóia completa). 

Idealmente devem usar-se duas solenoides NC (fechadas no estado de descanso), de modo a que se o sistema de controlo sofrer alguma falha catastrófica, as valvular revertam para o estado fechado.

cumps

----------

